# We Do Not Make Money From Your Posts, Projects Or Articles!



## HMF

Hobby-Machinist.com is not interested in making money from YOUR posted materials on this site.  This site is strictly non-commercial, and we do not intend to profit from any of your posted materials on this site. This is an educational site, subject to the "fair use" doctrine of copyright law. 


Accordingly, your posted threads, posts, projects, drawings, photographs, techniques, and tips will not be sold to anyone by us for profit. Unlike others, we have no intention of "pimping out" your contributions on here so that we can make money.We have no intention of monetizing the contributions on this site and selling them to a commercial entity. Your posted materials remain your property.


By posting, you agree to permit and license us without limitation to use and display them on the site, and you agree not to remove them, or render them unusable.


You agree not to delete or disable the photos, drawings or posts should you leave the site, or be asked to leave. 


Other than the above license, your postings belong to you, to share as you see fit with others.


----------

